# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Η συμβίωση με ένα Lovebird

## yannis37

οπως το μετεφρασα απο το νετ

*Μάθημα αφόδευσης για Lovebirds
*
Αυτό μπορεί να είναι μια δύσκολη εκπαίδευση για τα lovebirds. Ο κύριος λόγος που μπορεί να είναι δύσκολο, είναι γιατί τα lovebirds έχουν την τάση να αφοδεύουν αρκετά συχνά. Ο πρώτος κανόνας είναι να ξέρετε πότε το lovebird σας χρειάζεται αφοδεύσει. Το πρώτο βήμα είναι να δείτε κάθε πόσα λεπτά το lovebird κάνει κακά του. Μόλις θα ξέρετε αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα, αρχίστε  να παίρνετε το lovebird σας στο κλουβί του ή στο playground, 
Οταν δείτε ότι είναι η ώρα, δώστε μια λεκτική εντολή όπως το "κακά."
Συνεχίστε να το κάνετε αυτό για έναν αριθμό ημερών. Μπορεί να είναι κάπως κουραστικό στην αρχή, αλλά σιγά σιγά θα καταλάβει ότι πρέπει να πηγαινει εκεί να τα κάνει και όχι πάνω σας. 
Θα πρέπει επίσης να παρατηρήσουμε τι είδους συμπεριφορές έχει το lovebird προτού να κάνει κακά. Τα  περισσότερα  γέρνουν πίσω ή κάνουν ένα βήμα προς τα πίσω και στη συνέχεια σκύβουν μπροστά και τα βγάζουν.
Μερικά χορεύουν λίγο πριν από αυτό για να σας ενημερώσουν ότι είναι καιρός για να πάνε. Τότε μπορείτε να το μετακινήσετε σε ένα μέρος όπου θέλετε να αφοδεύσει. Ποτέ μην πιέζετε το lovebird σας να κρατήσει τα κακά του για μεγάλες χρονικές περιόδους. 

*Η σημασία του ύπνου για τα Lovebirds
*
Εάν έχετε ένα lovebird που έχει γίνει μάλλον γκρινιάρης και οξύθυμος τον τελευταίο καιρό, το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να εξεταστεί είναι αν έχει  στέρηση ύπνου την τρέχουσα χρονική περίοδο,
Αν το lovebird σας είναι σε ένα μέρος του σπιτιού που είναι αναμμένο αργά τη νύχτα το φως, μπορεί να μην εκπληρώσει τη βιολογική ανάγκη του για ύπνο. Να θυμάστε ότι οι άγριοι παπαγάλοι κοιμούνται όταν ο ήλιος δύσει έως την ανατολή. Σε πολλές γεωγραφικές περιοχές, αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει 12 ώρες ή και περισσότερο. Εάν μπορείτε να του το παρέχετε αυτό τότε το lovebird σας θα είναι πιο ευτυχισμένο και υγιείς. Μια λύση μπορεί να είναι να μετακινήσετε το πουλί σε ένα σκοτεινό δωμάτιο το βράδυ  ή να το σκεπάσετε με κάποιο πανί .

*Μιλώντας τους για να κάνουν  Κόλπα 
*
Τα Lovebirds μπορούν να μάθουν γρήγορα, εάν ενισχύουμε θετικά την προσπάθεια τους. Όταν  διδάσκετε ένα τέχνασμα και το lovebird το κάνει, πρέπει να αντιδράσετε σε αυτό. Το Lovebird σας θα θυμάται την αντίδραση και θα θέλει να επαναλάβει το κόλπο. Εάν επισυνάψετε μια λέξη πάνω σε αυτή την αντίδραση τότε λέγοντας την φράση θα επαναλαμβάνει το τρικ.


*Περίεργη συμπεριφορά των lovebirds*

 
τα Lovebirds μπορεί μερικές φορές να εμφανίσουν πολύ περίεργη συμπεριφορά. 
Μια συμπεριφορά που κάποιοι ιδιοκτήτες βρίσκουνανησυχητική είναι όταν τρίβεται με τα παιχνίδια στο κλουβί. Το πιο πιθανό αν δείτε αυτή τη συμπεριφορά είναι να είναι αρσενικό. Αυτή είναι μία ενστικτώδης σεξουαλική συμπεριφορά, και είναι εντελώς φυσιολογικό. Μπορείτε να παρατηρήσετε μια αύξηση στη συχνότητα κατά τη διάρκεια ορισμένων περιόδων του έτους, ειδικά όταν ο κρύος καιρός αρχίζει σιγά σιγά να ζεσταίνει 

Για εκείνη την περίοδο αποφύγετε τα πολλά χαϊδολογήματα με το πουλί γιατί οι συμπεριφορές που θα σας εκφράσει θα είναι περισσότερο σεξουαλικές.

*Η  μελαγχολική Θηλυκιά*

Ενα  ιδιαίτερο θέμα μπορεί να προκείψει όταν μια θηλυκιά αποφασίσει ότι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να ζευγαρώσει. Οταν δεν υπάρχει αρσενικός κάποιος από τους ιδιοκτήτες θα γίνει ο στόχος της γιαυτο το διάστημα. 
Μπορεί να παρατηρήσετε το lovebird σας να ρίχνει τα φτερά της κάτω και να εκθέτει την περιοχή γλουτών. Αυτή είναι η θέση που παίρνουν, όταν θέλουν το αρσενικό για να ζευγαρώσει μαζί τους. Όταν σας συμβεί, μπορεί να είναι διασκεδαστικό στην αρχή. Ωστόσο, όταν αυτή ξεκινησειι την προστασία στο κλουβί της και γεννήσει και αυγό, θα μπορούσατε να καταλήξετε με ένα πρόβλημα. Είναι καλύτερο για να αποφύγετε αυτή τη συμπεριφορά να αφαιρέσετε οτιδήποτε θα μπορούσε να την ενθαρρύνει να φτιάξει φωλιά.

*Πώς από το ροκανισμα το γυριζει σε δάγκωμα*

Σε όλες σχεδόν τις περιπτώσεις, όταν ερωτήθηκαν οι ιδιοκτήτες, δήλωσαν ότι ειχαν επιτρέψει στο lovebird να ροκανίζει απαλά τα αυτιά, τον λαιμό ή τα δάχτυλα τους για πολλούς μήνες εως οτου αρχισει να δαγκώνει πολύ δυνατά. 
Είναι γεγονός ότι το ροκάνισμα σχεδόν πάντα στρέφεται προς το δάγκωμα, αν τους επιτραπεί να συνεχίσουν. Με την αποθάρρυνση κάθε είδους ροκάνισμα στο σώμα σας, μπορείτε να αποτρέψετε την στροφή προς το δάγκωμα.

Μια καλή μέθοδος για να σταματήσει το ροκάνισμα σε εσας ειναι να του παρέχετε διάφορα μπιχλιμπίδια που κυκοφορουν στην αγορά έτσι ώστε όταν θελει να ροκανισει να στρεφετε σε αυτά.

Εάν αυτή η μέθοδος δεν μπορέσει να επιλύσει το πρόβλημα τότε ηπια μπορείτε να απομακρυνετε το ράμφος του από το δέρμα σας δίνοντας μια εντολή πχ "Μήν δαγκώνεις!" χωρίς να χρειάζεται να το τραβήξετε. Αν το lovebird επιμένει, του δίνετε τρεις ευκαιρίες,και στη συνέχεια πίσω στο κλουβί του για πέντε λεπτά. Μετά πάλι έξω και από την αρχή. Αυτή η διαδικασία μπορεί να φανεί ενοχλητική αρχικά. Ωστόσο, αν είστε συνεπείς με τα συνθήματα και τη συμπεριφορά σας και ειστε υπομονετικοί, θα μάθουν τους κανόνες.




*Ο κουρασμένος δαγκώνει.*

Πολλοί άνθρωποι παρατηρούν ότι το lovebird τους είναι πολύ γλυκό και παιχνιδιάρικο για περίπου 20 ή 30 λεπτά και στη συνέχεια γίνεται οξύθυμο. Η λύση ειναι απλή βάζοντας το πίσω στο κλουβί του, πριν να φτάσει στο σημείο να γίνει νευρικό. Τα Lovebirds έχουν γρήγορο μεταβολισμό και είναι πολύ ενεργητικά. Δίνοντας στο  lovebird σας ένα διάλειμμα από το παιχνίδι για φαγητό και νερό θα σταματήσει συνήθως αυτό το πρόβλημα τελείως.
Μην ξεχνάμε πόσο νευρικοι γινομαστε εμείς όταν ειμαστε κουρασμένοι.

*Παγιωμένο δάγκωμα*

Εάν έχετε υιοθετήσει κάποιο μεγάλο σε ηλικία lovebird το οποίο δεν έχει εκπαιδευτεί ποτέ, μπορεί να έχει συνήθεια να δαγκώνει και να είναι δύσκολο να το κόψει. Τα Lovebirds δαγκώνουν  τις περισσότερες φορές για δύο βασικούς λόγους: Είναι φοβισμένα ή αναστατωμένα. 
Αιτία για τρόμο μπορεί να είναι ένας ξένος στο δωμάτιο ή κάποια απότομη κίνηση. 
Αν στην αρχή παίζετε τακτικά και στη συνέχεια είστε απασχολημένοι η από αμέλεια κάνετε αρκετό καιρό να παίξετε τότε, το lovebird μπορεί να δαγκώσει για να εκφράσει την απογοήτευσή του όταν τελικά το παίρνετε έξω να παίξει.
Αν το lovebird σας έχει αποφασίσει ότι είστε ο μοναδικός που νοιάζεται για αυτό, μπορεί να αρχίσει να γίνεται επιθετικό προς τα άλλα μέλη της οικογένειας. Η πρόληψη αυτής της κατάστασης από την αρχή είναι το καλύτερο. Βεβαιωθείτε ότι όλα τα μέλη της οικογένειας χειρίζονται το lovebird. Επίσης, και τα άλλα μέλη της οικογένειας πρέπει να λαμβάνουν μέρος στην διατροφή και τον καθαρισμό του κλουβιού. Μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε επίσης, με το να παροτρύνετε το Lovebird να ανέβει στο χέρι κάποιου άλλου επιβραβεύοντας το όταν υπακούσει.. Αν αφήσετε να εξελιχθεί η επιθετικότητα προς τους άλλους, μπορεί να έχετε μια κατάσταση όπου τα μέλη της οικογένειας δεν θα θέλουν να είναι στο δωμάτιο όταν το lovebird είναι έξω από το κλουβί του.


*τα Lovebirds είναι 100% παπαγάλοι*

Το πιο σημαντικό πράγμα που πρέπει να γνωρίζετε για τα lovebirds  είναι ότι είναι 100% παπαγάλοι. Εξαιτίας αυτού, είναι εξαιρετικά ευφυείς και, κατά καιρούς, εκ προθέσεως. Θέματα όπως η κυριαρχία, προστασία του κλουβιού, και το ροκάνισμα μπορεί να αναπτυχθούν αν δεν πάρουμε τα κατάλληλα μέτρα για την πρόληψη.. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία εκπαίδευσης από την πρώτη μέρα που θα έρθει στο σπίτι σας.


*Παιχνίδια εξουσίας*
*
*Η υψηλή νοημοσύνη σημαίνει ότι μπορούν συχνά να καταλάβουν πώς να χειριστούν τους ιδιοκτήτες τους. Το βασικό σχέδιο που δουλεύουν γιαυτό, είναι να αποσπάσουν την προσοχή, έτσι απλά. Θα πρέπει να συνεχίζετε πάντα να διατηρείτε την ιεραρχία με λεκτικές και οπτικές ενδείξεις. 
Μερικά κοινά κόλπα είναι να ανοιγοκλείνουν την πόρτα του κλουβίου πάνω και κάτω, να αρχισει να τσιρίζει, ή να τρέχει πέρα ​​δώθε κατά μήκος  μπροστά από το κλουβί με τρόπο που φαίνεται απελπισμένο. Ο στόχος όλων αυτών των συμπεριφορών είναι να αποσπάσει την προσοχή σας. 
Αν ανταποκριθείτε είτε θετικά είτε αρνητικά σε αυτές τις συμπεριφορές τότε θα τις ενισχύσετε ακόμη περισσότερο.

*η εντολή «ανέβα»*

Το πιο βασικό τρικ στην εκπαίδευση του lovebird σας είναι να υπακούσει σε αυτή την εντολή. Πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείτε την φράση αυτή, με συνέπεια κάθε φορά που παίρνετε το lovebird στο χέρι σας, χωρίς καμία εξαίρεση. Ακολουθώντας αυτό το απλό κανόνα, έχετε ορίσει τις βάσεις για τη μακροχρόνια και θετική αλληλεπίδραση με το lovebird σας.
Η καλύτερη μέθοδος για να το βγάζουμε από το κλουβί είναι να βάλουμε το δάχτυλό στο στήθος του lovebird και να πιέσουμε απαλά ενώ παράλληλα θα δίνουμε την εντολή «ανέβα». 
Πάντα να κοιτάτε στα μάτια το lovebird κάθε φορά που δίνετε αυτή ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη λεκτική εντολή.


*Τι να μην κάνετε ποτέ στο Lovebird σας,* 

Ποτέ μην τραβήξετε το ράμφος του. 
Ποτέ μην το χτυπήσετε ή το πετάξετε στο πάτωμα μετά από δάγκωμα.
Αυτο μπορεί να φαίνεται προφανες, αλλά με αυτά διδάσκετε απλά  ότι είστε ένα αναξιόπιστο άτομο. 
Ακόμα και ουρλιάζοντας στο lovebird σας μπορεί να το κάνετε να σας ανταγωνιστεί και να το αναγκάσετε να δράσει πιο επιθετικά.
 Εάν έχει αναπτύξει μια ενοχλητική συνήθεια, πχ να ουρλιάζει καλώντας σας μανιωδώς, και του φωνάξετε τότε οι πιθανότητες να το επαναλάβει είναι ακόμη περισσότερες 

*Ευγενική Κυριαρχία*

Ευγενική Κυριαρχία σημαίνει ότι θα διεκδικήσετε να είστε επικεφαλής του σμήνους μέσω της πειθούς και της θετικής αλληλεπίδρασης, και όχι μεσω απειλής η φυσικής τιμωρίας Μόνο εάν το πουλί σας εμπιστεύεται θα αποκτήσετε θετική αλληλεπίδραση και εμπιστοσύνη

----------


## marlene

*Πολύ καλό άρθρο, αγγίζει πολλά διαφορετικά ζητήματα....!! Ευχαριστούμε.....!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ Γιαννη για την δουλεια που εκανες!!! ειναι πολυ καλο!

----------


## mogolos14

Ευγε Γιαννη πολυ ωραιο το αρθρο σου!!!

----------


## Νικόλαος

Γιάννη τέλειο! Πάρα πολύ ωραίο.Μπράβο σου!

----------


## panos70

Γιαννη πολυ ωραιο, το διαβασα και μου αρεσε

----------


## Kyriakos

Θαυμασιο αρθρο! Εμαθα παρα πολλα.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πολύ ωραίο άρθρο...!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

γιαννη το αρθρο σου ειναι απλα υπεροχο!! εμενα προσωπικα που ασχολουμε με αυτο το ειδος, μου καλυψες σημαντικες αποριες!!! σε ευχαριστω!!!! :d

----------

